
Ask HN: Does my idea have legs? - taylorhogge
I am trying to validate interest in my idea. My landing page is here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hoggetaylor.github.io&#x2F;tagged&#x2F; I hope that illustrates the idea well enough.
Is this something that you would use in your app? Does it solve a real problem?<p>(If this is an inappropriate place to ask for this type of feedback, could somebody point me to a useful alternative?)
======
pmontra
It seems that those tags work only for people that have the corresponding app
installed. So they are ok to share in app content but are useless for the rest
of the world (which could drive install by curiosity.) I'm sure there are use
cases but I don't have any to try it out. Be good at marketing and you might
sell well.

------
27182818284
There isn't a use case for me. Rather than scan something, it is easier to
just enter some error-ridden version in to Google and let it give me the
correct result. There is no sense in scanning anything when it takes as much
time or less to just Google the same word.

~~~
taylorhogge
Right this is a good point. I've had snapchat for years but have only ever
actually scanned like one snapcode.

But Snapchat does use it for some pretty cool marketing campaigns. See:
[https://cdn-images-1.medium.com/max/1600/1*kSlNrqD6D30K7gFcv...](https://cdn-
images-1.medium.com/max/1600/1*kSlNrqD6D30K7gFcve-CTg.png)

------
db48x
Probably not, if you have to show a demo instead of describing it.

~~~
taylorhogge
I thought this is what the purpose of my landing page was for. But let me
describe it.

My idea is for a tool that helps developers add branded scannable tags to
their app. Think snapcodes, spotifycodes, etc. Snapcodes are a killer feature
for snapchat. However, they are very non-trivial to implement. I want to make
this easier for app developers and charge money for that service.

One concern I have is that my target audience, developers who want to add a
snapcode like feature to their app, is probably relatively small.

